# 1991 Wicked Fat Chance Build Up



## milbicycleman (Feb 25, 2013)

Hey guys, I recently bought a 1991 Wicked Fat Chance Mountain Bike that I am going to build from the frame up. It was recently professionally painted by the previous owner. What do you think?


----------



## Iverider (Feb 26, 2013)

NICE! Didja get the fork with it? A Switchblade would look nice on that if you didn't get the fork. Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 26, 2013)

What parts are you going to use? Is it going to have a 7 speed rear end? Isn't 91 about the first year for Rock Shox? In 1990, my bike had XT deraileurs, brakes, shifters, and levers, Cook Bros cranks and BB, Suntour XC Comp pedals, Off Road Flex Stem, IRD seat post,  and a Cook Bros Ti bar.


----------



## milbicycleman (Feb 26, 2013)

It has the original rigid fork and as of now the build parts are: 7 speed xt rear derailleur, suntour xc-d front derailleur, xt front and rear brakes, gripshift shifters.


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 27, 2013)

Good to hear that you have the original rigid fork. I never liked grip shifters, but that's just me.


----------



## milbicycleman (Feb 27, 2013)

My plan is to build it up with the parts that it came with and when I find original xt parts then I will put them on the bike.


----------



## tDuctape (Mar 15, 2013)

Sweet Fat. 
Picture of the fork?

Fat Chance made some awesome forks. 

A BOI would look awesome on there.

Progress pictures?


----------



## milbicycleman (Jan 1, 2014)

*Update on my fat chance*

Hey guys, Sorry it took me awhile to give you all an update but I ended up trading the bike in my earlier posts for a 19 inch bike out of California. Its mostly all original minus the handle bars and the wheel sets. Here are some pictures.


----------



## MarkG (Jan 5, 2014)

Both frames were very appealing colors and condition!
Envious now....


----------



## milbicycleman (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks, I still need to adjust the front and rear derraileurs so it shifts properly. The guy I traded bikes with told me that this new frame was built between 1989 and finished in 1990, and you can only find that information with handmade small production bikes which I find very interesting to learn about.


----------



## milbicycleman (Apr 28, 2014)

My wicked fat chance is finally back on the road now and it rides and shifts smoothly.


----------



## neighbor (Apr 29, 2014)

My '89 Monster Fat


----------



## milbicycleman (May 13, 2014)

Nice monster fat! Are you a member of the fatcogs forum?


----------



## neighbor (May 13, 2014)

no,never heard of 'em, had it out today for a fast trail ride, brought back all the old days and the fun i had on it back then, i haven't lost much, felt like i was where i was supposed to be, most fun i have ever had on a bike is by far and wide on this one.


----------



## milbicycleman (May 13, 2014)

Cool, sounds like a lot of fun. I would definitely check out fatcogs its a big fat city cycles bike owners resource, here is the link http://www.fatcogs.com/forum/        my username on there is fat chance


----------



## milbicycleman (Aug 10, 2014)

Here are some pictures of my wicked fat chance after I added the north roads bar and the sprung saddle. What do you all think of it?


----------



## Dangerwagon (Jan 22, 2015)

Sweet Wicked Fat!  I had one of these beauties in 1993 and If I remember correctly I traded it to another mechanic for a (big) bag of weed.

-mb.


----------



## milbicycleman (Jun 3, 2015)

Thanks, sorry for the late reply. Great story, thanks for sharing.


----------

